

Google Personalized Search -- A New Challenge for SEO - wisdomtalks
http://wisdomtalks.com/google-personalized-search-a-new-challenge-for-seo/
Google has raised a new bigger challenge for SEO Professionals. Personalized Search. How can we know the behavior of Users?
======
wistech
Agreed that Social Media Can be used to defeat this Google move. Thanks for
your opinion, it really give to fight this Google challenge..

------
wisdomtalks
Google has raised a new bigger challenge for SEO Professionals. Personalized
Search. How can we know the behavior of Users?

